# iMac G5 won't boot up



## silicium (Mar 31, 2008)

The iMac G5 (17") doesn't want to boot up, when I press the I/O button it flashes with its white light, and then nothing happens.

When I do that with the back-cover off light 1 is lit as long as the machine has power, but light 2 only flashes when I connect the pins that the powerbutton connects.

I know that there was a problem with the powersupply, but the soldering I did should have fixed that.

Is the only solution to buy a new powersupply?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2008)

Take it into Apple under the iMac G5 Repair Extension Program.  I did the same even though my iMac G5's serial number wasn't within the range of listed serial numbers and they repaired it without question and at no cost to me.  I only had the standard 1-yr warranty but it still had been within the three years of purchase so I was still covered.

I also brought a copy of the page discussing the Repair Extension Program as well as this Popular Mechanics article regarding how hot the iMac G5 can get.

Take this information with you to the Apple Store (or any Apple Authorized Service Center near you) and tell them what has happened.  I bet you anything that if you opened it up from the back (assuming you have either a Rev A or a Rev B iMac G5) that you would find a good number of capacitors bulging or a few that might have leaked, all in the same area that the Popular Mechanics article shows them to show symptoms.

Good luck!


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 1, 2008)

Right on NIXGEEK; had the same problem on my 20" 1st Gen iMac and when I would press my power button the white light would flash and the system would make a sound like a star wars laser gun firing / beeww. Tried the little button pushing test on the mainboard with a tutorial from the apple tech website and proved to be the power supply and/or the mainboard. Took it to CompUSA when it was open and had it back in 3 days. Zero Dollars. Been cooler and quieter since. We are not the only ones beleive me. There was mine and about 20 other g5 and g5 isight imac's lined up for same issue.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2008)

All of the iMac G5 models are exhibiting the same problems with the capacitors that eventually require replacing the logic board and power supply unit.  Apple knows this despite what the Repair Extension Program says, which is why they are honoring all of the iMac G5s that fall under the 3 year period of purchase.  you can even check out the MacinTouch pages where many many readers gripe about the issue.


----------

